# How do you know when your pet pigeon is happy?



## sally&morgan

We rescued a baby pigeon who is now 6 weeks old. He normally sits in his nest box in the living room and we give him alot of attention. He is just starting to fly and so when we put him in his nest he looks for us on the settee and flys back into our laps. Does this mean he is happy? How else can we tell if he is happy?
Thanks


----------



## sreeshs

very good question 

A pegion is happy when it has food to go around, clean water to drink, a mate to partner and caring people like you around. At this age he doesnt need a mate but eventually company is good to have.

Apart from these I dont think they have any other emotional parameters which might make them happy/sad, but I would like to hear more from our senior members on this for sure..... and again, very good question


----------



## Hillybean

Hello,
I think that when they are out of the cage, and fly back to me to sleep, or when they coo on me a ton, that they are happy. Beautiful always gets what I call the "pudgie" face. She just looks so relaxed, like she'd rather not be anywhere else in the world.

Altogether taking a step back from humans side of things.
Most animals are happy if all their needs are met, the same in some ways applies to humans.

From that side of things it's food, water, a bath, free time, things to challange the mind, the right amount of sun, a mate, etc.

If all those things are met there shouldn't be a reason for it not to be happy.

I hoope that answered your question!
-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings

they are "happy" when they are healthy and have social interaction I would say, but not sure that they experience happy like humans do...but then again Im not a pigeon so who would really know that for sure...lol...


----------



## mookeeman

they wag there tails  and jump up onto your lap


----------



## plamenh

How do pigeons show happiness? My pigeons when happy, walk in the circles and flap their wings. They preen themselves on my shoulder and they preen me. When taking a nap in your lap, this is demonstration of trust and satisfaction. They nap also when feed and feel secure. When full of energy, they play in the air. They fly, but change direction and do not land for long. Every pigeon has specific way to show his mood, but when you get to know him, you can distinguish them.


----------



## sally&morgan

thanks for the replys people!


----------



## tuxedobaby

some of ours make a contented purr noise ,others are quite playfull


----------



## Skyeking

My birds do the helicopter flight (staying in the same place) and just lift off the ground. It's like they are saying YIPPEE!!! 

They also are very busy swimming in their pools an actively looking for trouble and sometimes getting into little squabbles with their neighbors.


----------



## Teresa

*A beautiful question*

Sally&morgan,

You just made my day! 
Your question says so much about the way you feel towards your little friend, that I honestly believe he already has all he needs to be happy!
Sure, in this forum we are always learning how to care for them better, but the very best starting point for a baby is a foster parent who wants him to be happy!

Very best wishes,

Teresa.


----------



## Elizabethy

*Some things that make my pigeons happy*

My pigeons, especially babies or sick birds or birds that are alone LOVE to have a mirror to snuggle and hang out with.

My pigeons also love a basket big enough to sit in.

They LOVE to take baths.

They LOVE having a view out the window to watch other birds and what's happening in the sky.

They love safflower seeds.

They LOVE grass or hay to play with.

They love having a special, high perch like up on a cabinet or something.

They love sunbathing.

And they love being safe and loved.  Thank you for rescuing this baby and for caring for it and giving it a home.


----------



## ezemaxima

When they peck at you to remind you to feed them cause they are hungry...

When they start clinging on to the cloth hardware as soon as they see you...

When they all start hovering off and on the floor as the flap their wings...


----------



## Greywolf56

Mine hop around in circles, flapping it’s wings and chirp a lot. Mine is around 5 weeks old. And I also rescued mine. And it also climbs to cuddle on my chest and neck.


----------

